# A BIG Rubber Duckie in Parramatta River.



## Reen (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 9, 2014)

They're lucky there's enough water still in it float their duckie, it was 'drying up' according to predictions when I left Sydney over 13 years ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Cute pic Reen!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 10, 2014)

Is that duck a relation of the one that sunk in Singapore Harbour?


----------

